# ISO Jackson Zen, 2Fun, or Antix or Dagger Axiom



## sunshinesallie (Apr 26, 2018)

Hi friends! I just started paddling and needless to say I’m addicted to the hard shell and hoping to acquire yet another vessel! Every boat I’ve found is too big for me (probably need a medium as I’m 145lbs and 5’7)

I’m in Steamboat but can pick a boat up anywhere relatively close for the right price and good outfitting.

Please shoot me a text if you have anything you’re looking to get rid of 504-421-9951


----------

